# first ivf cycle



## donna1989 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi all i have had my second app with ivf team in port talbot...ive had all my medication ect...i start the pill (norethisterone 5mg twice daily) on the 6th of feb and start injections (buserelin 0.5mls daily) on the 8th of feb..im very exited but also very nervous as expected....i had all the info in the last app but my mind was completley in shock as i wasnt expecting to start so soon...(obvs im really happy as i want it more than anything......any advice or experiances would be much appreciated thanks xx


----------

